# My Golden Looks To be Losing weight?



## sammy62 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Everybody Sammy my 11 year old golden appears to be losing weight. I was washing him yesterday and noticed two lumps (hard) on his backside one on each side of his tail. I'm not sure if they're lumps or he's losing weight and the lumps are part of his leg bone?

He eats plenty of food,and isn't showing any ailments. He loves to go for walks and basically still acts like a puppy.

These lumps (they might not even be lumps) are concerning me,anyone experienced this

Thanks

JM


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not really sure what it could be, but I would get to the vet ASAP to rule out anything serious, especially considering his age. Hopefully it will be nothing to worry about!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Are the two "lumps" just his hip bones? 

I can feel Sam's hip bones VERY easily as he is a very thin dog, but the vet says he looks very healthy and that we are just used to seeing overweight dogs so thin healthy ones typically will look and feel too thin to us.

I would be concerned in an elderly dog if I was suddenly feeling hip bones (or any other lumps for that matter) as any sudden weight loss would be something to be concerned about I think.. and you may want to make a trip to the vet just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too would get the vet to check it out. Any lumps are a concern and he shouldn't be losing weight on his normal amount of food, if he wasn't before.

Let us know.


----------



## sammy62 (Oct 12, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Are the two "lumps" just his hip bones?
> 
> I can feel Sam's hip bones VERY easily as he is a very thin dog, but the vet says he looks very healthy and that we are just used to seeing overweight dogs so thin healthy ones typically will look and feel too thin to us.
> 
> I would be concerned in an elderly dog if I was suddenly feeling hip bones (or any other lumps for that matter) as any sudden weight loss would be something to be concerned about I think.. and you may want to make a trip to the vet just to be on the safe side.


 
That's what my wife said,she thinks they are just his hip bones? The "Lumps' are in the exact same spot and are the same size .

My vet says the same thing about seeing healthy skinny dogs.

Thanks for the help. Like I say he's in great spirits and acts like a puppy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If there are two in identical places on either side of his rump just above his tail, they are more than likely his hip bones. The weight loss would concern me though, if you never felt them before, and he wasn't overweight with weight to lose.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd have any weight loss in a senior dog investigated by the vet. Maybe he picked up a parasite.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree that an unexplained weight loss in an older golden is cause for a trip to the vet - it could be something that needs looking at or just a change in food being needed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder if they could also be lymph nodes swollen. The first thing I would do is to take him to the vet and see what they might be for both issues. Hopefully it is from the weight loss and he is ok.


----------

